
The Truth Is Paywalled but the Lies Are Free - feross
https://blog.licensezero.com/2020/08/03/truth-paywall.html
======
JMTQp8lwXL
Also submitted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24035203](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24035203)

Edit: different article with exact same title. A bit confusing at a first
glance.

------
flatfilefan
How do we know the paywalled content is the truth? Didn’t paper (commercial)
newspapers brought us to the current situation?

